# Looking for a Hitching companion out of Texas.



## TexasTea (Sep 15, 2012)

I gave hitching it a shot recently, loved it 10/10 would do again. But I'm looking to travel with someone else to lighten the burden of some of the gear. I would want to head west and hitch it up the Pacific Coast Highway. I've got a few places for us to stay Hobbs NM, Mammoth and Escondido CA(family/place to stay) I'm 18, I've got my wits about me, and I guarantee never to be lackluster or a wuss on my Texan honor. Someone with experience hitching or train hopping would be wonderful, never tried train hopping but it sounds fucking awesome. Just let me know if you're interested in traveling a while giving some new kid a taste of the good life.


----------



## iscream (Oct 3, 2012)

private message me whats good. what part of texas are you in?


----------

